# seeds



## noodles (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello everybody


Just wondering if anyone has heard anything good or bad about 420babies


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

420babies and they are ??


----------



## noodles (Jan 27, 2007)

i meant 420seeds have you heard of them.:guitar:


----------



## cdblop (Jan 27, 2007)

never heard of em


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

thats weird  couse i famyliar  with around 30 stores and i never heard of them


----------

